# New guy



## skiaddict (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi, I am planning to move to Canada in the future with my family but we haven't done much yet. We had a dabble with the online migration service but they seem to be interested in people with money to burn so that fell flat. I have been in the UK Armed Forces for 25 years and we have 2 sons aged 15 & 18 who will move with us. Any useful tips would be welcome


----------



## mountainman (Feb 3, 2010)

skiaddict said:


> Hi, I am planning to move to Canada in the future with my family but we haven't done much yet. We had a dabble with the online migration service but they seem to be interested in people with money to burn so that fell flat. I have been in the UK Armed Forces for 25 years and we have 2 sons aged 15 & 18 who will move with us. Any useful tips would be welcome


In order to qualify for immigratin as a Federal Skilled Worker, your occupation/experience would need to be in one of the following fields:
Federal skilled worker applications: in-demand occupations | Working In Canada
If you have experience in an occupation on that list, you will not need to provide evidence of pre-arranged employment. Essentially, for all applications submitted after 28 February, 2008, you must either have an occupation in extreme demand in Canada or have pre-arranged employment.


----------

